# USB not seeing digital camera

## Morphix

Camera: Canon Powershot A75

Kernel: 2.6.8.1

No matter what I try I cannot get my camera to show on the bus. Everything is as it should be, my mouse works fine. However when I plug the camera into any of the ports, lsusb nor dmesg, show any indication of its presence. Please help  :Smile: 

----------

## deadmoo

try usbview

```
emerge usbview
```

----------

## Morphix

Thanks for the tip but i have used usbview already. Camera is on, plugged in, and in playback mode:

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 045e:0039 Microsoft Corp. IntelliMouse Optical

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

----------

## tnt

Same problem here but I use gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9-r1...  :Sad: 

----------

## Cintra

Hei

Is your camera set to PTP usb mode? 

My coolpix was in mass storage mode which works fine on xp, but gphoto2 needed PTP.. 

regards

btw can anyone tell me if gimp imports from digital cameras?

----------

## Sachankara

 *Morphix wrote:*   

> Camera: Canon Powershot A75
> 
> Kernel: 2.6.8.1
> 
> No matter what I try I cannot get my camera to show on the bus. Everything is as it should be, my mouse works fine. However when I plug the camera into any of the ports, lsusb nor dmesg, show any indication of its presence. Please help 

 You need something like gtkam to access Canon PowerShot cameras... It'll not identify itself as a usb-storage device...

----------

## teilo

 *Sachankara wrote:*   

>  *Morphix wrote:*   Camera: Canon Powershot A75
> 
> Kernel: 2.6.8.1
> 
> No matter what I try I cannot get my camera to show on the bus. Everything is as it should be, my mouse works fine. However when I plug the camera into any of the ports, lsusb nor dmesg, show any indication of its presence. Please help :) You need something like gtkam to access Canon PowerShot cameras... It'll not identify itself as a usb-storage device...

 

Correct, but that is not his problem. He did not say that it didn't show up as a mass storage device, he said that it did not show up on his USB bus at all. Any device, even unsupported devices, will normally show up on the bus when you plug them in, and the kernel will report their presence, even if they just sit there and do nothing.

----------

## tnt

And how can one get rid of this useless lines in console or in some log?

```
[root@beta tnt]# /etc/init.d/hotplug start

 * Starting input hotplugging...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Starting pci hotplugging...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Starting usb hotplugging...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

[root@beta tnt]# Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   2 Vendor 04cc Product ID 1122 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffb120 Speed 0 kbps

Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   2 Vendor 04cc Product ID 1122 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   2 Vendor 04a9 Product ID 30b5 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffb120 Speed 0 kbps

Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   2 Vendor 04cc Product ID 1122 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   2 Vendor 04a9 Product ID 30b5 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffb120 Speed 0 kbps

Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   2 Vendor 04cc Product ID 1122 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   2 Vendor 04a9 Product ID 30b5 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffb120 Speed 0 kbps

Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   2 Vendor 04cc Product ID 1122 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   2 Vendor 04a9 Product ID 30b5 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffb120 Speed 0 kbps

Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   2 Vendor 04cc Product ID 1122 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   2 Vendor 04a9 Product ID 30b5 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffb120 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffb120 Speed 0 kbps

```

----------

## emorphix

I was having similar issues with my camera. (Casio thought not Canon)

Seemed that the problem was due to the USB cable.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Replaced the cable and all is well, thats is the only thing I could think of that would cause the camera not to even be shown by lsusb.

Hope this helps someone.   :Razz: 

----------

## JanErik

I have the same problem with my new Canon A85... any solution yet?

My old HP 318 shown up on lsusb after I plug it in.

----------

## JanErik

OK, solved for me and my A85 now works with Gphoto2.

You have to set it to "View" mode before it shows up as a USB device. Also it didn't work for me with EHCI, had to use OHCI on my NF7/nForce motherboard.

----------

## fiberoptix

I had no problem detecting the camera.. Make sure you have the latest firmware

----------

## infamousmrsatan

I'm having the same problem -- the USB BUS won't detect my canon powershot A75.

It can't be the cable as someone suggested, b/c the camera connects fine to my wife's iBook.

here's the output from lsusb:

```

enigma linux # lsusb

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 124b:4d01 Nyko (Honey Bee) Airflo EX Joystick

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

As you can see, my gamepad is the only usb device detected on the bus even though the camera is plugged in.

Someone here mentioned firmware -- where would I get the firmware for this camera, and where would I put it so it can be detected by ... ? hotplug?

Thanks in advance -- I really want this to work :-/

----------

